# Ayuda con amplificador XLS-602 Crown



## vientonegro1 (Abr 13, 2012)

Hola a todos.  Hace unos dias llegó a mi un amplificador Crown xls-602, tenia varios problemas y transistores de salida quemados.
Ya consegui los originales mj15024 y mj15025 pero no he podido conseguir el driver MJE5731, ya consegui un tip48. alguien sabe que sustituto puedo usar?.. 

Anexo el diagrama.

Gracias a todos...


----------



## spawn66h (Oct 31, 2012)

Tengo un problema con un amplificador Crown el cual tenía dañados los transistores de potencia que ya los cambié , también tenía dañado los capacitores de 4700 uF  100 V , tambien los cambié , pero ahora cuando  me dispuse a probar si ya funcionaba, no encendía.

Me di cuenta que la resistencia de la entrada  de 25 W 47 Ohm se había dañado , decidí cambiarla, pero cuando encendí el aparto , nuevamente con nueva resistencia de 25 W 47 Ohm , ésta se calentó un momento causando que  se dañe , no se que es lo que puede estar ocasionando ésto.

Necesito ayuda , colocaré el diagrama electrónico del amplificador que bajé ya hace algún tiempo de la red para que lo vean , analicen y me puedan dar alternativas para que pueda repararlo , se apreciará cualquier sugerencia.


----------



## felixreal (Nov 1, 2012)

Hooolaquetal!!!

Esa resistencia es la de soft start, evita un pico demasiado grande cuando conectas el amplificador, debido a la carga de los condensadores. Esto me lleva a pensar que si la resistencia se calienta, el problema puede ser que el relé que tiene en paralelo no cierra, y debería hacerlo casi al momento de encender la etapa.  
Como precaución, desconecta la alimentación de los amplificadores, el + y el -,  hasta estar seguro de que la fuente funciona correctamente.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2012)

felixreal dijo:
			
		

> Esa resistencia es la de soft start, evita un pico demasiado grande cuando conectas el amplificador, debido a la carga de los condensadores. Esto me lleva a pensar que si la resistencia se calienta, el problema puede ser que el relé que tiene en paralelo no cierra, .....



O que hay un bruto cortocircuito en la fuente 


Dale una leída a este tema.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## spawn66h (Nov 1, 2012)

Muchas  gracias Felixreal  por tu aporte , voy revisar el rele para si este es el problema. Voy a publicar una mensaje para anunciar si el problema continúa , o ya logré solucionarlo , en todo caso muchas gracias. Cómo dije, todo aporte que hagan me ayudara  a solucionar este problema que tengo con éste amplificador


----------



## 00rolo (Dic 9, 2012)

Amigos no tengo mucho conocimiento y necesito que me ayuden, estoy reparando ese amplificador y no me enciende me parece que tengo su mismo problema, el rele no trabaja , ¿Debo cambiar el integrado que está cerca del rele ?

Ya he probado todo o al menos eso creo, la cosa es que un día estaba sonando de lo más bien y de un momento se apagó y no se como encenderlo de nuevo y no tengo mucho conocimiento en ésto que hago???


----------



## zombiesss (Dic 22, 2012)

Yo miraria si tiene algun fusible roto, pero si no tienes mucha idea, dejaria el amplificador en manos de profesionales.
Un saludo.


----------



## 00rolo (Dic 23, 2012)

Gracias, y no, el fusible está bien, no se quemó sólo se apagó y el transformador toroidal está bien, el rele está bien, los condensadores están buenos.


----------



## tecbeml (Dic 24, 2012)

Sino te prende nada empezaría por la fuente, te mando diagrama.


----------



## 00rolo (Dic 26, 2012)

Gracias, encontré un corto en el cuadro de diodos, tenía una de las chapas en corto, fuera de ahí no he encontrado nada malo pero me da miedo poner la chapa nueva y se quemé de nuevo por algún daño que no detecté ! Será posible o éste amplificador al tener una chapa dañada no enciende?


----------



## Pablo M P (Dic 28, 2012)

Pues yo creo que se refiere al pcb donde están los diodos o puede ser un  disipador con los diodos de potencia enroscados, pero si no postea unas fotos lo llevamos difícil.



Adjunto una foto, en cuanto a chapas... como no se refiera a los disipadores de los transistores...


----------



## 00rolo (Dic 28, 2012)

Si , son los diodos de potencia los que están en la placa disipadora de calor serie mj15024 y gracias colegas por su ayuda, P M olbap gracias por la foto.


----------



## tecbeml (Dic 28, 2012)

Amigo esos son los transistores de potencia prueba todos no es normal que se queme solo 1, casi siempre se queman de los 2 polos osea npn y pnp y pues logico se proteje el power.


----------



## 00rolo (Dic 29, 2012)

Gracias y yo ya los probé todos, los saqué uno a uno y solo uno me indica está en corto.


----------



## Pablo M P (Dic 30, 2012)

00rolo ¿Se te enciende algún led que ponga algo así como protection overload clip o therm? Funciona algún canal? Podrías poner fotos del transistor roto y dónde se ubica ?


----------



## 00rolo (Dic 30, 2012)

Éste es único que encontré en corto y no no hay ningún led que encienda, de echo tengo una resistencia que calienta al encenderla, es 47 Ohm 17 W, es la resistencia que está antes del transformador.


----------



## 00rolo (Dic 30, 2012)

Amigos, ya la encendí uno de los diodos de potencia, el técnico anterior la puso al revés, la coloque donde iba y ya me enciende, pero no me suena el rele rl y1, no me funciona y el abanico, hace intentó de girar pero no lo hace !! Feliz año que dios los guarde.


----------



## Pablo M P (Ene 1, 2013)

Feliz año, 00rolo no son diodos son transistores con encapsulado tipo TO-3, ¿amplifica algo de sonido o sigue en protección?


----------



## 00rolo (Ene 1, 2013)

Gracias Pablo M P y el amplificador ya enciende pero no me da sonido y los transistores con encapsulado están buenos de hecho le cambié uno que sí estaba quemado, los led no me indican protección sólo me indica que está encendido.


----------



## Pablo M P (Ene 2, 2013)

Hola, con el multimetro en modo AC mide a ver si hay voltaje en las salidas, ¿Se calientan los transistores de salida? Comprueba los drivers de los finales


----------



## 00rolo (Ene 5, 2013)

Gracias Pablo M P y todos los que ayudaron ya pusimos a trabajar este equipo!!


----------



## Pablo M P (Ene 7, 2013)

¿Que le pasaba a la etapa? ¿Cómo lo arreglaste?
Me alegro que funcione


----------



## 00rolo (Ene 11, 2013)

Anteriormente un técnico la había revisado, él no la pudo encender y le dejó un transistor encapsulado en una etapa que no iba y el otro en la otra etapa,  ó sea los intercambió yo los corregí y listo, encendió pero uno de los transistores quedó dañado, lo cambie y listo encendió y sonó perfectamente


----------



## Pablo M P (Ene 11, 2013)

Vaya técnico... míralo por el lado bueno, satisfacción para ti


----------



## 00rolo (Ene 12, 2013)

Sí claro, excelente


----------



## yesidcontreras (Ene 31, 2014)

vientonegro1 dijo:


> Hola a todos.  Hace unos días llegó a mi un amplificador Crown xls-602, tenía varios problemas y transistores de salida quemados.
> Ya conseguí los originales mj15024 y mj15025 pero no he podido conseguir el driver mje5731, ya conseguí un tip48. Alguien sabe que sustituto puedo usar?..
> 
> Anexo el diagrama.
> ...





Buenas tardes, la solución que encontré en mi tarjeta driver Crown es que sus impulsores de salida les coloqué transistores 2sc5200 y 2sa1943


----------



## tirant (Oct 24, 2014)

Hola buenas, el amplificador estaba en perfecto estado y en pleno uso de repente salto el icp de mi local, luego después de darle de nuevo el amplificador no encendía, le das al botón de power y la luz pega un bajón como si fuera a encender pero no se ilumina ningún led, e mirado la placa de la fuente desconectando previamente la placa de amplificación y al enchufarla el ptc se calienta mucho y empieza a salir un poco de humo.

Tengo conocimientos de electrónica, pero no muchos la verdad , en principio e pensado en cambiar dicho ptc pero prefiero preguntarles haber que me pueden aconsejar, adjunto diagrama.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2014)

*Revisa:*
El rectificador
Los capacitores de la fuente
Transformador.


*Edit:*

Mira este tema como se hace para probar sin quemar nada:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## tirant (Oct 24, 2014)

Vale, ahora lo hago y comento, gracias


----------



## Dls (Oct 27, 2014)

Y siempre que pasó? O no lo has revisado


----------



## Franc (Abr 28, 2021)

Quisiera me ayudaran con un problema que tengo con un amplificador Crown xls 602, le inyectaron mal la señal e hizo corto,ya cambié las piezas dañadas sin embargo no tengo audio, se mantienen prendidos el led verde de encendido y un led amarillo que dice fault. Algún consejo les agradecería mucho. Gracias de antemano, saludos desde Chiapas, Mexico

Hola amigos, buenas tardes, tengo el mismo problemas, el aparato enciende pero no suena, ya cambié los transistores quemados, también los mje5731, ya no presenta cortos, pero no suena, alguna recomendación, les estaré eternamente agradecido. Saludos amigos


----------

